# DVD Cabinet



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I just entered a new project and try as I might, it wouldn't open, so I had to add it to my website and if anybody wants to see it and can't it's at http://www.ye-olde-cabinet-shoppe.com/dvdcabinet.html
and since Internet Explorer is giving me a hard time if you want to comment on it I live at [email protected]


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hi Obi.
I guess it's not just me then. I've been having trouble since last night. I e-mailed Martin, he must be trying to fix it*


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

That's a relief … Here I was thinking I was about to have to format my computer and start all over again. Not a good way to start the year


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

It should work fine now, guys. It was one problem related to Internet Explorer. Firefox was working just fine. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

My Hero


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks Martin !!!*


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

So firefox is the Mozilla Browser?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for pointing to this. Your emails hit me almost in the same second


----------

